# MacBook vs MacBook Pro



## Skywalker7001 (23. Januar 2011)

macbook für 1049€
Notebooks > APPLE > MacBook > Apple MacBook MC516D/A 4GB RAM 33,78cm (13,3") bei notebooksbilliger.de

und macbook pro für 1025€
Notebooks > APPLE > MacBook Pro > Apple MacBook Pro MC374D/A 33,78cm (13,3") bei notebooksbilliger.de

warum ist ads  promodell billiger? hab ich was  übersehen? thx


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Januar 2011)

Sind beide völlig überteuert und die HW veraltet, nur mal so


----------



## Skywalker7001 (23. Januar 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sind beide völlig überteuert und die HW veraltet, nur mal so



danke, weiß ich mag die dinger auch nicht
eine freundin geht an i-eine  designer/modeschule oder so und sie  müssen da unbedingt n mac haben


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn das so ist  

Brauchst sie denn leistungsstarke HW ? Weil
ein Core 2 Duo Macbook 13" kostet 1100, eins mit nem i5 schon 1700.

Dann würde ich ja zum einfachen Mac Book Pro 13" greifen..


----------



## Skywalker7001 (23. Januar 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist
> 
> Brauchst sie denn leistungsstarke HW ? Weil
> ein Core 2 Duo Macbook 13" kostet 1100, eins mit nem i5 schon 1700.
> ...



ja das ist  das  nächste problem, soviel geld  will/kann sie  nicht ausgeben. das ist  echt mieß was apple da liefert  was  preis/leistung angeht, war aber  immer so
ich verstehe  bloß nicht  wieso das  oben verlinkte mac pro mit gleicher  HW weniger  kostet  als einfaches mac


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (23. Januar 2011)

Skywalker7001 schrieb:


> ja das ist  das  nächste problem, soviel geld  will/kann sie  nicht ausgeben. das ist  echt mieß was apple da liefert  was  preis/leistung angeht, war aber  immer so
> ich verstehe  bloß nicht  wieso das  oben verlinkte mac pro mit gleicher  HW weniger  kostet  als einfaches mac



Das einfache hat normalerweise 2 * 1 GB RAM - und damit beide Steckplätze verbaut. Um auf 4 zu kommen müssen die raus und 2*2GB neu rein. Das kostet... Nimm das Pro! Ist n schönes Gerät.


----------



## Skywalker7001 (23. Januar 2011)

retarDeD.aNiMaL schrieb:


> Das einfache hat normalerweise 2 * 1 GB RAM - und damit beide Steckplätze verbaut. Um auf 4 zu kommen müssen die raus und 2*2GB neu rein. Das kostet... Nimm das Pro! Ist n schönes Gerät.



ok, danke. ich find auch keine  bessere alternative in dem preisbereich.
echte geldverschwendung das ganze


----------



## p00nage (23. Januar 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sind beide völlig überteuert und die HW veraltet, nur mal so



ALso das kleinste 13" MBP ist von P/L her nicht schlecht, ich hab eins und würde nicht gegen nen anderes tauschen wollen. Das Normale Macbook lohnt sich eig nicht, da man mit gleicher Ausstattung eigentlich gleiche wie für´s pro bezahlt und hat dort noch Alu Gehäuse, Tastatur Beleuchtung usw...

Apple hat halt den Vorteil von langer Akku Laufzeit bei genügender Leistung


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2011)

Habe ebenfalls das MBP in 13". Und sehe es auch als eher alternativlos wenn man wert auf das gesamte Package legt.


----------



## Skywalker7001 (23. Januar 2011)

danke
hab's jetzt auch weiterempfohlen soweit man ein mac überhaupt  empfehlen kann


----------



## Akkuschrauber (23. Januar 2011)

Warum in alles in der Welt braucht man da zwingend nen Mac??
Würde mich jetzt echt mal interessieren.
Ich mein, dass er vielleicht einfacher zu bedienen ist, leuchtet mir noch ein, aber sonst?
Gibts da irgendwelche speziellen Programme die auf Win nich laufen (kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber wer weiß...)

Oder is des einfach nur so, dass man da nich cool is, wenn man keinen stylischen Mac hat


----------



## .Mac (23. Januar 2011)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Warum in alles in der Welt braucht man da zwingend nen Mac??
> Würde mich jetzt echt mal interessieren.
> Ich mein, dass er vielleicht einfacher zu bedienen ist, leuchtet mir noch ein, aber sonst?
> Gibts da irgendwelche speziellen Programme die auf Win nich laufen (kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber wer weiß...)
> ...


Nun, das "Problem" ist dass die meisten Schulen im Design Bereich hier in DE OSX als OS nutzen, für Schul als auch Lehrer-PC´s. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Ich selber bin z.Z. auch auf solch einer Schule wo nur iMacs () in den PC Rämen stehen sowie Lehrer nur Macbooks verwenden, sowas ist in diesem Bereich schon fast "Standard".

Daraus folgt dass die Lehrer z.B. den Weg zur Lösung auf OSX erklären, wie du dann mit einem W7 Notebook da stehen tust, kannst du dir denken hoffe ich. Ich selber möchte es nicht erleben das ich Windows in der Schule nutzen müsste, sowas wäre einfach vom Unterricht weit entfernt und den Lernstoff bekommt man meist auch kaum mit wenn man sich nicht in OSX eingearbeitet hat.


----------



## p00nage (23. Januar 2011)

Skywalker7001 schrieb:


> danke
> hab's jetzt auch weiterempfohlen soweit man ein mac überhaupt  empfehlen kann


hast du schon mit einen gearbeitet ? klar zum zocken ist es weniger geeignet aber sonst


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Januar 2011)

Mein Vater hat ein Macbook 

Es ist zwar nicht schlecht aber mir sind keine Vorteile gegenüber nem Windows Notebook aufgefallen...

Und ich mag das OS einfach nicht, ist einfach nichts für mich das Design.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (23. Januar 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Nun, das "Problem" ist dass die meisten Schulen im Design Bereich hier in DE OSX als OS nutzen, für Schul als auch Lehrer-PC´s. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Ich selber bin z.Z. auch auf solch einer Schule wo nur iMacs () in den PC Rämen stehen sowie Lehrer nur Macbooks verwenden, sowas ist in diesem Bereich schon fast "Standard".
> 
> Daraus folgt dass die Lehrer z.B. den Weg zur Lösung auf OSX erklären, wie du dann mit einem W7 Notebook da stehen tust, kannst du dir denken hoffe ich. Ich selber möchte es nicht erleben das ich Windows in der Schule nutzen müsste, sowas wäre einfach vom Unterricht weit entfernt und den Lernstoff bekommt man meist auch kaum mit wenn man sich nicht in OSX eingearbeitet hat.



Naja gut, wenn dem so ist, von mir aus. Bin ich froh dass ich mir sowas nich antun muss 

OSx wird für mich immer ein stark abgespecktes Linux bleiben, was mir einfach vieeeel zu teuer ist...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2011)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> OSx wird für mich immer ein stark abgespecktes Linux bleiben, was mir einfach vieeeel zu teuer ist...



OSX ist kein Linux und teuer ist das MacBook pro 13" in anbetracht des Funktionsumfangs und der verwendeten Materialien + das sehr funktionsreiche OS nicht. Um auf das Niveau von OSX (wenigstens ansatzweise) zu kommen benötigt man wenigstens Windows 7 pro + Office und viele kleine weitere Programme kommerziell oder free.

Mit Abstrichen kann man sicherlich auch mit einem Windows-Notebook zufrieden sein. Ist halt was anderes.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. Januar 2011)

Es ist vielleicht kein Linux, aber Unixartig. Soll heißen, dass viele der Grundlegenden Konzepte ähnlich oder fast gleich sind. Schon das X sagt viel aus (Linu*X* Ai*X*).
Gut, OS X hat nen Hybrid- und keinen monolithischen Kernel, aber auch da is der Unterschied nicht alzu groß. Auch das Dateisystem ähnelt sich deutlich (im Gegensatz zu Win mit seinen Laufwerken...).
Und zuletzt muss man doch echt zugeben, dass Aqua Gnome zum Verwechseln ähnlich sieht 
Und für Linux gibt es garantiert zig mal mehr verdammt gute OpenSorce Programme die da gut mithalten können. 
Der Vergleich mit Win hinkt gewaltig, da hier zwei völlig unterschiedliche Konzepte aufeinandertreffen...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (24. Januar 2011)

möcht ja nichts sagen, aber ein win-notebook taugt genauso zum bearbeiten von bildern und videoeditinh.
da ist mac os x kein vorteil.
zumal man bei windows für das glieche geld mindestens doppelt so starke hardware hat, was für bild- und videobearbeitung vom vorteil ist.


----------



## .Mac (24. Januar 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> möcht ja nichts sagen, aber ein win-notebook taugt genauso zum bearbeiten von bildern und videoeditinh.


Und wer hat das behauptet?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (24. Januar 2011)

keiner direkt, aber das war auch eher was an die design schulen....solche freigeister wissen gar nichts von leistung, sondern nehmen nur die macbooks und so, weil die super duper geil aussehen....


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. Januar 2011)

Das Warum kann dir da glaub ich keiner so recht erklären. Es war halt irgendwie immer so und ist es halt heute auch noch.
Da die Software für Win aber meistens die Gleiche ist, find ich das Ganze echt nen bissel Spinnerei...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (24. Januar 2011)

mein wort...
spinnerei...
aber an leistungspotenzial denkt ja keiner. hauptsache sieht dolle aus


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. Januar 2011)

Soo der Hammer is des Design auch wieder nich...


----------



## midnight (24. Januar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Um auf das Niveau von OSX (wenigstens ansatzweise) zu kommen benötigt man wenigstens Windows 7 pro + Office und viele kleine weitere Programme kommerziell oder free.


Welche Funktion in OSX ersetzt denn bitte Office, der Editor? Wenn dann iWork und das kostet auch richtig Asche.

Ganz ehrlich, OSX in allen Ehren, aber so überragend ist es nun auch nicht. Das fängt schon beim Finder an...
Ich hab selbst ein MBP und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Aber ich denke mittlerweile sind OSX und W7 ziemlich gleichwertig. Unterschiede gibt es nur in einigen Funktionen über die man in den meisten Fällen hinwegsehen kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Januar 2011)

midnight schrieb:


> Welche Funktion in OSX ersetzt denn bitte Office, der Editor? Wenn dann iWork und das kostet auch richtig Asche.



Hol mit einem blanken Windows 7 Mails von einem Exchange Server ab (nicht OWA), dann reden wir weiter.....


----------



## midnight (24. Januar 2011)

Ja zugegeben Mail ist geil. Aber hast du schonmal probiert im Finder etwas auszuschneiden?
Stellt sich mir die Frage was man öfter braucht - Mails vom Exchange-Server holen oder etwas ausschneiden?
Wie gesagt beide Betriebssysteme haben Vor- und Nachteile. Und Exchange-Support ist nun wirklich kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Januar 2011)

midnight schrieb:


> Ja zugegeben Mail ist geil. Aber hast du schonmal probiert im Finder etwas auszuschneiden?
> Stellt sich mir die Frage was man öfter braucht - Mails vom Exchange-Server holen oder etwas ausschneiden?



Naja, ich kann mir kaum eine Funktion vorstellen die wichtiger als Mails bzw. Echange Support ist.
Im übrigen gibts für Dateiaktionen Gratissoftware wie den MuCommander. Aber welches Gratismailprogramm kann Exchange?



midnight schrieb:


> Wie gesagt beide Betriebssysteme haben Vor- und Nachteile. Und Exchange-Support ist nun wirklich kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.



Ich kenne nicht viele kommerzielle Betriebssysteme die das Werksseitig können, du?

Für mich ist es eine klare Sache, zum arbeiten geht nichts über einen Mac. Als Allrounder ist es der PC. Dafür hat der Mac den Charme eines RollsRoyce, der PC den eines VW Golf.
Insofern fahre ich zweigleisig. Wobei ich mich schon auf meinen nächsten iMac freue, mal schauen wann es die Sandy auch beim Apple gibt.


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2011)

> eine freundin geht an i-eine designer/modeschule oder so und sie müssen da unbedingt n mac haben


pseudo-elitäre abgrenzung zum gewöhnlichen microsoft-proletariat.
und die justin biber-frontscheiben (von ray ben) hat sie auch schon.. ?


> Aber welches Gratismailprogramm kann Exchange?


iMail.. ?


> mal schauen wann es die Sandy auch beim Apple gibt


für was brauchst du mehr als 24 kerne.. ?
ich denke knapp vor dem release von 22nm


> Es ist vielleicht kein Linux, aber Unixartig.





> OSX ist kein Linux


BSD ist "unixartig".. ? originelle umschreibung..
und was ist redheat.. ? wie amiga.. ?


> im Gegensatz zu Win mit seinen Laufwerken


HFS.. wie seit 25 jahren. als es auf PCs noch fat16 gab.. :-p


> Das Warum kann dir da glaub ich keiner so recht erklären.


weil WYSIWYG auf dem mac seit seiner geburt zum standard gehört.
was bei windows bei weitem nicht der fall ist.
ein beispiel gefällig.. ? windows kann bis dato kein "font-kerning".
was in der typographie essentiell ist.. und das erkennt man 
auf vielen plakaten und laienhaften flyern..
"bildsprache" ist halt heute schon fast ausgestorben.
ähnlich wie manieren und sitten.

und wer z.b. mp3 für gut klingend empfindet, dem ist weder akustisch 
noch visuell auf die beine zu helfen..


um es mal kurz zu fassen: bei einem mac steht die aufgabe, die idee,
die kreativität, die umsetzung im vordergrund, die technische realisierung 
eher sehr im hintergrund.
personal computer leben von ihrer technischen faszination, ist etwas für 
bastler, tuner, schrauber, aufrüster, ...
wie sage ich so gerne: die golf gtis (oder mantas) der internet-generation..


----------



## Akkuschrauber (25. Januar 2011)

Also meinen PC würde ich jetzt nich unbedingt als GTi bezeichnen... Eher so in Richtung Lambo (Sesto Elemento )
Zitat Wikipedia:


> Die Berkeley Software Distribution (BSD) ist eine Version des Betriebssystems Unix


Und Redhat ist eine Linux-Distri...

Und zum Thema Sound, der ist relativ...
Ich kann in meinen PC ne Xonar Hdav1.3 stecken und an nen 7.1 Soundsys hängen, kann das dein Mac auch?



> Aber welches Gratismailprogramm kann Exchange?


Evolution?



> Ich kenne nicht viele kommerzielle Betriebssysteme die das Werksseitig können, du?


Fast jede Linux Distri...


----------



## midnight (26. Januar 2011)

Lexx schrieb:


> ein beispiel gefällig.. ? windows kann bis dato kein "font-kerning".


Von wegen und. Windows kann Font-Kerning. Und selbst wenn nicht, spätestens Illustrator kann das.


----------



## SaltySolomon (27. Januar 2011)

Du könntest einen normalen Laptop nehmen und wenn es um das Betriebssystem geht, dann könntest du OS X instalieren (es gibt anleitungen im Internet)


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (27. Januar 2011)

hab ich auhc mal gemacht. aber in einer virtuellen maschine. lief alles flüssig. selbst die akkulaufzeit war nur um 1 stunde kürzer.
wenn man das direkt als dual boot oder einzelnes system wirds noch besser laufen.


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Januar 2011)

Blöd nur dass "Hackintosh" illegal ist und von daher
hier nicht besprochen werden darf... 

Und außerdem ziemlich aufwendig und funktioniert nicht mit jeder HW.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (27. Januar 2011)

ist hier eig ne grauzone, da die benutzungsbestimmungen nicht vorher einsehbar sind sondern erst bei der installation zu sehen sind.

aufwendig? war ne sache von 30 min inklusive installtionen. mitlerweile funktioniert es mit eig jeder neuerer hardware.
mein i3 380um wurde gar nicht offiziell unterstützt wie viele andere ix prozessoren. lief trotzdem


----------



## p00nage (27. Januar 2011)

Aber nen Hackintosh kommt auch nicht ans Orginal ran


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (27. Januar 2011)

geht. bei mir lief alles absolut flüssig. bis auf itunes, aber das war zu erwarten, da es nur eine virtuelle maschine war.
bei anderen thinkpads wie dem x201 und dem x300 zb. wurde berichtet ,dass die ziemlich geil waren.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (28. Januar 2011)

Bevor ich mir sowas antun würde, zieh ich mir lieber Ubuntu drauf...


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Januar 2011)

/sign


----------



## midnight (29. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube die letzten x Posts haben so rein garnichts mehr mit dem Ursprungsthema zu tun - kann das mal jemand closen?


----------



## Skywalker7001 (31. Januar 2011)

SaltySolomon schrieb:


> Du könntest einen normalen Laptop nehmen und wenn es um das Betriebssystem geht, dann könntest du OS X instalieren (es gibt anleitungen im Internet)


 
Ja, die idee hatte ich auch schon, dann gäbe  es  um einiges mehr leistung für das gleiche geld. Das hab ich auch als 2. lösung vorgeschlagen. vorschlag nr. 1 war die schule zu wechseln mac-pro ist die notlösung


----------



## Superwip (31. Januar 2011)

> Blöd nur dass "Hackintosh" illegal ist und von daher
> hier nicht besprochen werden darf...



Illegal? Na ja... hier im Forum zumindestens

Man könnte Mac OS auch als VM laufen lassen, wenn man nich allzu viel Leistung braucht


----------



## p00nage (31. Januar 2011)

Skywalker7001 schrieb:


> Ja, die idee hatte ich auch schon, dann gäbe  es  um einiges mehr leistung für das gleiche geld. Das hab ich auch als 2. lösung vorgeschlagen. vorschlag nr. 1 war die schule zu wechseln mac-pro ist die notlösung



das kann nur jmd schreiben der noch nicht an nem mac gearbeitet hat ...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (31. Januar 2011)

> das kann nur jmd schreiben der noch nicht an nem mac gearbeitet hat ...



das kann widerrum nur einer sagen, der von apple stark geblendet ist oder fanboy ist.
hab selbst am mac öfters gearbeitet.
so derbe super überragend ist das nicht so....
das design ist halt nice. sieht gut aus. aber vorteil gegenüber windows hat es nicht.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (3. Februar 2011)

Da sieht Linux aber wesentlich besser aus


----------



## Sturmi (5. Februar 2011)

Ach zum arbeiten gibts sowieso besseres  *Ist mit seinem Thinkpad zufrieden*


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (5. Februar 2011)

stimme sturmi da voll zu


----------



## cuco (9. Februar 2011)

ich hab mein MacBook Pro vor ner weil egegen eine Windows 7 kiste getauscht. Grund: Steve verbaut 9600GT GPUs und tolle 2,8GHz CPUs. (late 2008) aber wenn du die kiste mal in allen belangen forderst, dann takten sich die beiden runter weils ihnen zu viel wird. (Hitze)
so sieht das aus. für hardcore user gibt es keine Macbooks.
wenn leistung gefragt ist muss man einfach windows oder linux nehmen.
oder auf einen desktop pc setzen.
achso und was hier auch mal gesagt werden muss ist: auf einem Mac arbeitet es sich vielleicht ästhetischer, aber nicht effektiver. es gibt leute die bedienen ihr windows fast ausschließlich mit tastatur. ist bei linux ja über das terminal auch möglich. das sind leute die arbeiten.
alles was apple da mit den Toouchpads hat ist doch nur kindergarten und für die show.


----------



## Reytiros (9. Februar 2011)

Ich würde eher das Pro Modell nehmen (habe exakt das gleiche). Verarbeitung ist wunderbar! Display ist sehr hell, aber leider nicht entspiegelt. Akkulaufzeit ist phenomenal, unter Mac OS X ~6-8h normales arbeiten (mehrere Programme wie ICQ, Web Browser, Steam etc.)
Außerdem dreht der Lüfter selten auf, also sehr angenehmes arbeiten 
Wer nen Kompromis aus Leistung und guter Akkulaufzeit haben will und gleichzeitig ne gute Verarbeitung will, ist beim Macbook Pro richtig.


----------



## cuco (10. Februar 2011)

Ja oder nimmt ein notebook der Acer timeline Serie, sind nicht ganz so schick und natürlich nicht auf dem verarbeitungsniveau, dafür aber mehr leistung bei gleicher oder mehr akkulaufzeit...


----------

